# Deer losing fur



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Shot a good 8 at plum brook today. Had to drag the deer about 2-300 yards to the road. I noticed immediately the trail of hair and when loading into the up it was obvious the bottom side was down to the bare skin.

I have killed many deer. This one is healthy, smells fine, 3.5 yr old 8 pt with a 19" inside. 

Any thoughts? He does have half of one ear. No other wounds I could see prior to skinning. 

Also for the record I was in sector 16. Had about 6 does bouncing around most the morning. Too thick for much stand hunting. Only the west side. Have to take turns pushing a nasty thicket. 

Saw 6-8 does and a nice 8 pt riding in. Saw 9 on stand. Not many deer killed. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Possibly mites or something wrong with its immune system?

When you were skinning him did the rest of the fur seem to want to fall out easily?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they always loose hair when dragging on anything but leaves....anymore I just go and get the atv and trailer


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've had this happen after dragging. Missing ear could be frost bite from last winter.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks to all that responded. Will be skinning my buck out tomorrow. 


Come one ice season. Can't wait to slay these pond perch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As always, inspect the liver , heart and main organs for proper coloration and growths. 

Congrats. on him.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Deer lose their hair for all sorts of reasons. Some of it natural due to coat changes. Some of it due to illness and sometimes it's parasitical.

Parasites will abandon ship postmortem. Examining the organs is great advice. I think the one that would concern me the most for Ohio deer is parasites. Check yourself for lice etc. after handling. It obviously won't hurt the meat so there is no concern there but who wants to be the life boat for the bugs that are jumping ship? Yuck!

My cousin shot a buck one year that was absolutely infested with deer ticks. We hung that deer by the neck and as the body cooled, it's head and face were swimming with them. It was like a sinking ship and they all migrated to the last part of the boat above water before it sank.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My 8pt I shot two years ago ran 75 yards after the shot and and bounced off a tree and a lay down and hair was everywhere.....you could pull chunks of hair off of him....the taxidermist had to be extremely careful when doing the mount because of how finicky the hair was.


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Have been noticing this with deer I have. Skinned this year I work at a butcher shop about forty percent u could pull hand fulls off weather could be a big factor this year. Also this year watched deer kill drop in north central ohio:


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the reply!s. I spoke of this buck and although he was very lean, healthy etc he lost some drag side easily. I read up on many skin related issues ( mange). Not something that affects the meat although not much of an appetite builder 

I shot a doe here in southern mahoning co. Friday. In the Ellsworth region. 250 yd drag and same deal with hair loss. I will say that this doe had ten x the fat my buck did. Probably due to rut. Anyway I am done and ready for some more trapping and ice fishing. 


3.5 yr old doe
3.5 yr old buck
2.5 yr old doe

Good season for me. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

